# Resin Feihu Fork, code name Fanboy



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Chinese slingshot review number 2 of 5, ok maybe 2 of 6.

Nothing says “Chinese Slingshot” quite like the easily recognizable Feihu Fork, named after Deng Feihu of slingshot Guinness Record fame, then used by Liu Chengliang to win the 2018 WSA slingshot world cup.

Dressed in 2018 Liu Chengliang fanboy mode with Sumeike 0.45mm bands, LoL full-fanboy was earlier with long-draw 18/10 taper Sumeike pink bands.









Size: Small, 140mm long, 70mm wide, 44mm fork gap, 13mm round tips. Handle 24 to 29.5mm width, 27 to 36mm depth.
Weight: 3.15 oz or 98 grams, as seen in photo with bands and pouch.
Style: OTT.
Banding: Peg, 13mm.
Material: Resin.
Type/Category: Call it a Classic Feihu Fork “sampler” works for beer, ice-cream, or slingshots, try it out to see if you want a full pint or not.
Thoughts:

Fairly comfortable to shoot, but visually I don’t care for the shape, seems vaguely obscene when viewed upside down, and even though quite small it’s still too bulky to sit unobtrusively in my pocket for walks in the woods/EDC use.

Initially I thought this is not a slingshot style for anyone prone to fork hits because the slingshot needs to be perfectly parallel to the target with the bands lying flat on the top of the pegs when drawn and released. But then I started thinking about how easy it is to see when they are lying flat, and even the way they distort pulling over the round edges helps give a visual indication of sideways tilt, so for some it might actually be a good slingshot to help overcome a few bad habits that can cause fork hits.

Conclusion:
Sadly, this one apparently has no mystic powers it did not instantly transform me into a world class shooter or the next world record candidate. Maybe I need a wood one with a Chinese character symbol, but what symbols, and more importantly what wood will magically transform my shooting?

Will I keep it? No. But I did also pick up some titanium fork tips so I will use it as a guide to make my own out of a nice piece of hardwood. Face it every collection needs a classic Fiehu Fork.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Nice review and a beautiful piece of wood! Can't wait to see your rendition- betting your hardwood version will capture some of the mystical powers.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Well, any time a reviewer confirms my position on a slingshot, I think he's a genius!
High Five!
Sadly some of those images of wildly carved Feihus CAN NOT be unseen.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I have my first feihu style fork on the way from China... I was hoping I would be immediately transformed to a slingshot genius! Looking forward to seeing your own creations on this style.

Where did you get the fork tips? I quick search on Aliexpress yielded no results for me.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

karaolos said:


> I have my first feihu style fork on the way from China... I was hoping I would be immediately transformed to a slingshot genius! Looking forward to seeing your own creations on this style.
> 
> Where did you get the fork tips? I quick search on Aliexpress yielded no results for me.


GZK


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

LittleBear said:


> GZK


Thanks.

Also found this if anyone else is interested:








3.79US $ 32% OFF|New Powerful Fast Pressing Slingshot Screw Hand Screw Outdoor Hunting Game Slingshot Catapult Accessories - Bow & Arrow - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------

